# colt xse lightweight commander in da house



## blgoode (Mar 27, 2007)

Well, I went and done it. Bit the 1911 bug hard. This one is snappy since its a lightweight version but man she carries oh so nice!!!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice gun! :smt023 
I sure like my alloy frame 1911, I've got almost 45K rounds through it.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I sure like my alloy Commander but it's a S&W with about 1,500rds through it. Weights about 27oz mty.:smt1099


----------

